# How do I mortify the flesh?



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 26, 2007)

How do I mortify the flesh?

(Thomas Watson, "The Christian Soldier" 1669)

The flesh is a bosom traitor; it is like the Trojan horse
within the walls, which does all the mischief. The flesh 
is a sly enemy--it kills by embracing. The embraces of 
the flesh are like the ivy embracing the oak; which sucks 
out the strength of it for its own leaves and berries. So the 
flesh by its soft embraces, sucks out of the heart all good. 

The pampering of the flesh, is the quenching of God's Spirit. 
The flesh chokes and stifles holy motions--the flesh sides with 
Satan. There is a party within us, which will not pray, which will 
not believe. The flesh inclines us more to believe a temptation 
than a promise. The flesh is so near to us, its counsels are more 
attractive. There is no chain of adamant which binds so tightly
--as the chain of lust.

In the best of saints, do what they can, sin will fasten its 
roots in them, and spring out sometimes with inordinate 
desires. There is always something which needs mortifying. 
"Put to death, therefore, whatever belongs to your earthly 
nature: sexual immorality, impurity, lust, evil desires and 
greed, which is idolatry." Colossians 3:5.

How do I mortify the flesh?

1. Withdraw the fuel that may make lust burn. Avoid 
all temptations. Take heed of that which nourishes sin. 
Those who pray that they may not be led into temptation
--must not lead themselves into temptation. 

2. Fight against fleshly lusts with spiritual weapons
--faith and prayer. The best way to combat with sin is--upon 
our knees. Beg strength from Christ. Samson's strength lay in 
his hair; our strength lies in our head--Christ. This is a mystery 
to the major part of the world--who gratify the flesh rather 
than mortify it.


----------



## Herald (Jun 26, 2007)

Brother James, I especially needed your post this morning.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh for a little victory over the flesh brother! God help us all.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 26, 2007)

Great stuff. How about:

The Canons of Dort, Fifth Head of Doctrine

Article 1
Those whom God, according to His purpose, calls to the communion of His Son, our Lord Jesus Christ, and regenerates by the Holy Spirit, He also delivers from the dominion and slavery of sin, though in this life He does not deliver them altogether from the body of sin and from the infirmities of the flesh.

Article 2
Hence spring forth the daily sins of infirmity, and blemishes cleave even to the best works of the saints. These are to them a perpetual reason to humiliate themselves before God and to flee for refuge to Christ crucified; to mortify the flesh more and more by the spirit of prayer and by holy exercises of piety; and to press forward to the goal of perfection, until at length, delivered from this body of death, they shall reign with the Lamb of God in heaven.

Article 14
And as it has pleased God, by the preaching of the gospel, to begin this work of grace in us, so He preserves, continues, and perfects it by the hearing and reading of His Word, by meditation thereon, and by the exhortations, threatenings, and promises thereof, and by the use of the sacraments.


----------



## JM (Jun 26, 2007)

You beat me to it brother, I logged on just to make that post!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 26, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Great stuff. How about:
> 
> The Canons of Dort, Fifth Head of Doctrine
> 
> ...




Thank you for that dear brother. Here is a section of the 1689 that gives me great comfort:

5. The most wise, righteous, and gracious God doth oftentimes leave for a season his own children to manifold temptations and the corruptions of their own hearts, to chastise them for their former sins, or to discover unto them the hidden strength of corruption and deceitfulness of their hearts, that they may be humbled; and to raise them to a more close and constant dependence for their support upon himself; and to make them more watchful against all future occasions of sin, and for other just and holy ends. So that whatsoever befalls any of his elect is by his appointment, for his glory, and their good. 
( 2 Chronicles 32:25, 26, 31; 2 Corinthians 12:7-9; Romans 8:28 )


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 26, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Thank you for that dear brother. Here is a section of the 1689 that gives me great comfort:
> 
> 5. The most wise, righteous, and gracious God doth oftentimes leave for a season his own children to manifold temptations and the corruptions of their own hearts, to chastise them for their former sins, or to discover unto them the hidden strength of corruption and deceitfulness of their hearts, that they may be humbled; and to raise them to a more close and constant dependence for their support upon himself; and to make them more watchful against all future occasions of sin, and for other just and holy ends. So that whatsoever befalls any of his elect is by his appointment, for his glory, and their good.
> ( 2 Chronicles 32:25, 26, 31; 2 Corinthians 12:7-9; Romans 8:28 )



Sounds similar to the Canons of Dort, Fifth Head of Doctrine:

Article 4
Although the weakness of the flesh cannot prevail against the power of God, who confirms and preserves true believers in a state of grace, yet converts are not always so influenced and moved by God that they cannot depart in some particular instances from the guidance of divine grace, and be seduced by the lusts of the flesh and obey them. Wherefore they must continually watch and pray, lest they should be led into temptation. Which when they do not, they may be not only be carried away by the flesh, the world, and Satan into great and heinous sins; but they are sometimes drawn into these evils by the righteous permission of God. This, the lamentable fall of David, Peter, and other saints described in Holy Scripture, demonstrates.

Article 5
By such enormous sins, however, they very highly offend God, incur a deadly guilt, grieve the Holy Spirit, interrupt the exercise of faith, very grievously wound their consciences, and sometimes for a while lose the sense of God’s favor, until, when they change their course by serious repentance, the light of God’s fatherly countenance again shines upon them.

Article 6
But God, who is rich in mercy, according to His unchangeable purpose of election, does not wholly withdraw the Holy Spirit from His own people even in their grievous falls; nor does He allow them to proceed so far as to lose the grace of adoption and forfeit the state of justification, or to commit the sin unto death or against the Holy Spirit; nor does He permit them to be totally deserted and plunge themselves into everlasting destruction.

Article 7
For in the first place, in these falls He preserves in them the incorruptible seed of regeneration from perishing or being totally lost; and again, by His Word and Spirit He certainly and effectually renews them to repentance, to a sincere and godly sorrow for their sins, that they may seek and obtain remission in the blood of the Mediator, may again experience the favor of a reconciled God, through faith adore His mercies, and henceforward more diligently work out their own salvation with fear and trembling.

Whoever said orthodoxy is dead?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks again for that post brother Danny. I know the above is true from personal experience. God bless and keep you dear brother.


----------

